# opera adobe-flash

## Sindbad

HAllo, ich habe die aktuelle opera  Version 11.62

Darauf dann ein www-plugins/adobe-flash installiert.

Jetzt bekomme ich zb bei youtube keine Buttons angezeigt, um den Player zu starten, stoppen oder Fortschrittsbalken.

sondern nur ein schwarzes Feld.

Weder Film noch Musik wird abgespielt.

Woran kann das liegen?

Danke schonmal

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Sindbad,

das habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auch versucht.

Den Flash bekam ich im Opera auch nicht ans laufen.

Wenn man den Flashplayer updateted, steht da Flashplayer für Firefox und Chromium.

Für Opera steht da nix, ich habe versucht die libflashplayer in das entsprechende Plugin Verzeichnis zu legen,

hatte aber keinen Erfolg damit.

Gleiche wie bei Dir schwarzer Bildschirm und nix spielte sich ab.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Knieper

opera 11.62.1347-r1 (gtk linguas_en_GB)

adobe-flash 11.1.102.63 () läuft, 11.2.202.228 nicht

----------

## Josef.95

opera-11.62.1347-r1 (gstreamer kde) de)

adobe-flash 11.1.102.63 und 11.2.202.228 laufen. (auf x86 i686 und amd64 no-multilib)

Das ganze könnte aber eventuell auch am verwendeten Grafiktreiber (und deren Version) liegen, oder auch an dem qt4 USE-Flag beim x11-libs/cairo Paket

Schaut dazu zb auch mal im https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363387

Normal sollte das ganze einfach funktionieren (hier tut es das).

----------

## Knieper

Mit OPERA_PLUGINWRAPPER_DEBUG=7 und einem Besuch bei youtube.com mit Aufruf eines beliebigen Videos auf der Startseite spuckt er folgendes aus:

```
Invoking plugin wrapper instance that will probe plugin library file '/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so'.

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: detect

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so)

Opera Plugin Proxy: Wrapper path used is /usr/lib/opera/

Opera Plugin Proxy: Launching wrapper : /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

Opera Plugin Proxy: with plugin       : /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: 45

PARAM: 48

PARAM: /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Library     /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Description Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling security issue workaround for flash 5 to 9

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling ignore of NPP_HandleEvent result

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Trying to set G_SLICE to always-malloc to prevent crashes in the FlashPlayer

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Try to set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to 1 to avoid problems with composite extension

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit - try to run gtk with --sync

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 0 : value /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 1 : value --sync

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so) was successful

OperaPluginWrapper: Opening Plugin /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Calling NP_initialize() with NPAPI NPN version set to 27

OperaPluginWrapper((null)): pluginController::open finished

OperaPluginWrapper: entering initial main loop.

messtrans: error in timeoutRead(fd=47, timeout=30): No such process

Opera Plugin Proxy: quitPlugin()

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::releaseMemory

PluginMonitor::Kill attempting to kill 2361 with the plugin-cleaner

Opera Plugin Proxy: getReturnValue (id=0) returns failure

Opera Plugin Proxy: newinstance returned 0

Opera Plugin Proxy: deleteInstance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: newInstance failed

Opera Plugin Proxy: attempting to send message while not running - context : MSG_PING

Opera Plugin Proxy: quitPlugin()

Opera Plugin Proxy: ~pluginWrapper()

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::releaseMemory

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so)

Opera Plugin Proxy: Wrapper path used is /usr/lib/opera/

Opera Plugin Proxy: Launching wrapper : /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

Opera Plugin Proxy: with plugin       : /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: 48

PARAM: 52

PARAM: /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Library     /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Description Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling security issue workaround for flash 5 to 9

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling ignore of NPP_HandleEvent result

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Trying to set G_SLICE to always-malloc to prevent crashes in the FlashPlayer

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Try to set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to 1 to avoid problems with composite extension

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit - try to run gtk with --sync

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 0 : value /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 1 : value --sync

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so) was successful

OperaPluginWrapper: Opening Plugin /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Calling NP_initialize() with NPAPI NPN version set to 27

OperaPluginWrapper((null)): pluginController::open finished

OperaPluginWrapper: entering initial main loop.

readmsg[51]: read pipe closed, quitting

Opera Plugin Proxy: quitPlugin()

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::releaseMemory

PluginMonitor::Kill attempting to kill 2363 with the plugin-cleaner

Opera Plugin Proxy: getReturnValue (id=0) returns failure

Opera Plugin Proxy: newinstance returned 0

Opera Plugin Proxy: deleteInstance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: newInstance failed

Opera Plugin Proxy: attempting to send message while not running - context : MSG_PING

Opera Plugin Proxy: quitPlugin()

```

Nach Downgrade funktioniert wieder alles:

```
Invoking plugin wrapper instance that will probe plugin library file '/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so'.

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: detect

PARAM: -fd

PARAM: 25

PARAM: /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Plugin wrapper probe found MIME description = 'application/x-shockwave-flash:swf:Shockwave Flash;application/futuresplash:spl:FutureSplash Player', plugin name = 'Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102', plugin description = '(null)' and plugin version = '' for plugin library '/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so'.

Invoking plugin wrapper instance that will probe plugin library file '/opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer_dev.so'.

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: detect

PARAM: -fd

PARAM: 25

PARAM: /opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer_dev.so

Plugin wrapper probe found MIME description = 'application/x-shockwave-flash:swf:Shockwave Flash;application/futuresplash:spl:FutureSplash Player', plugin name = 'Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124', plugin description = '(null)' and plugin version = '' for plugin library '/opt/netscape/plugins/libflashplayer_dev.so'.

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so)

Opera Plugin Proxy: Wrapper path used is /usr/lib/opera/

Opera Plugin Proxy: Launching wrapper : /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

Opera Plugin Proxy: with plugin       : /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Starting new operapluginwrapper process, parameters:

PARAM: /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

PARAM: 31

PARAM: 39

PARAM: /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Library     /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Description Shockwave Flash 11.1 r102

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling security issue workaround for flash 5 to 9

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Enabling ignore of NPP_HandleEvent result

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Trying to set G_SLICE to always-malloc to prevent crashes in the FlashPlayer

OperaPluginWrapper: ProbePlugin - Try to set XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS to 1 to avoid problems with composite extension

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit - try to run gtk with --sync

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 0 : value /usr/lib/opera//operapluginwrapper

OperaPluginWrapper: OpGtkToolkit::initToolkit arg 1 : value --sync

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::startPlugin(/opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so) was successful

OperaPluginWrapper: Opening Plugin /opt/Adobe/flash-player/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so

Calling NP_initialize() with NPAPI NPN version set to 27

OperaPluginWrapper((null)): pluginController::open finished

OperaPluginWrapper: entering initial main loop.

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Create identifier and sync

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Sent id 2

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Create identifier and sync

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Sent id 3

finished NPN_GetValue for varible = 18, value was -1696547072

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow(ws_info=0xc2b7230, x=0, y=0, w=1, h=1)

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow - id 5

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow(ws_info=0xc2b7230, x=0, y=0, w=1, h=1)

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow - id 10

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_Destroy (npp)

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): Calling NPP_Destroy() in the plugin - number of instances 1

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): NPP_Destroy() returned a success

Opera Plugin Proxy: deleteInstance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: destructing instance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_Destroy (npp) : DONE

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Create identifier and sync

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Sent id 2

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Create identifier and sync

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Sent id 3

finished NPN_GetValue for varible = 18, value was -1696547072

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow(ws_info=0xc2498c8, x=0, y=0, w=640, h=390)

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow - id 22

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Get identifier and add object

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Got id 1

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow(ws_info=0xc2498c8, x=0, y=0, w=640, h=390)

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow - id 40

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Create identifier and sync

npobjectentry: CreateEntryFromObject : Sent id 6

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow(ws_info=0xc2498c8, x=0, y=0, w=640, h=390)

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_SetWindow - id 272

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

OperaPluginWrapper: NPN_GetValue with unknown variable: 22

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_Destroy (npp)

Opera Plugin Proxy: JS_REQUEST_NAMED_OBJECT failed to obtain object 15

Opera Plugin Proxy: JS_REQUEST_NAMED_OBJECT failed to obtain object 15

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): Calling NPP_Destroy() in the plugin - number of instances 1

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): NPP_Destroy() returned a success

Opera Plugin Proxy: deleteInstance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: destructing instance 1

Opera Plugin Proxy: NPP_Destroy (npp) : DONE

Opera Plugin Proxy: ~pluginWrapper()

Opera Plugin Proxy: pluginWrapper::releaseMemory

OperaPluginWrapper: quitPluginWrapper called

--------------------------------------------------------

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): Termination signal

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): Attempt to print the stack from the signal handler

0:     0x400     linux-gate.so.1

1:     0x400     linux-gate.so.1

2:     0x80677a8     /usr/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper

3:     0x8056b1d     /usr/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper

Use 'addr2line -f -C -e libname addr' to show code line this corresponds to

--------------------------------------------------------

OperaPluginWrapper: returned from initial main loop.

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): dlclosing plugin

OperaPluginWrapper(Shockwave Flash): pluginController::close finished

OperaPluginWrapper: close filedescriptors

OperaPluginWrapper: main finished

```

Qt hab ich nicht installiert, System ist i686-pc-linux-gnu. Ich habe aber keine Lust den Closed-Source-Kram zu debuggen... Opera hat mir zur Zeit zu viele Bugs um es sinnvoll einsetzen zu können, obwohl er um einiges schneller ist als Firefox.

----------

## l3u

Einfache Lösung: in die Datei /usr/lib64/opera/operapluginwrapper oben folgende Zeile reinschreiben:

```
export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
```

Und schon geht’s wieder.

----------

## Sindbad

Die Datei /usr/lib64/opera/operapluginwrapper

gibt es so nicht, bei mir ust das /usr/opera/operapluginwrapper

und das ist eine ausfuehrbare kompillierte datei.

Wie soll ich da was reinschreiben?

----------

